# Ethernet "Audio Snake"



## Edrick (Jul 22, 2013)

Is there any type of snake that can basically run multiple channels over a data cable. Not a console but instead of running a multi pair snake for an analog console instead will allow you to basically have a breakout to connect to a analog mixer


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 22, 2013)

Are you looking for a digital snake that has an analog to digital then digital to analog so that its just a snake over Ethernet with break out boxes on either end?


----------



## Edrick (Jul 22, 2013)

Correct just need a way to get multiple audio channels from point a to be without the space for a snake


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 22, 2013)

What is "multiple" in this application?
2? 20? 200?

And does it need to be ethernet or merely run on CatX cable?


----------



## Edrick (Jul 22, 2013)

Just a catx cable and heck even 12 channels would be more than enough


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 22, 2013)

Just remember that your audio quality will be limited to the head amps in the snake stage end 

Options might include:
Aviom Pro16 series (16ch)
Roland DSnake (16/8 or 8/8 options)
Possibly something with Yamaha RIO boxes
Optocore's SANE system
Riedel RockNet

And others...

This may be helpful: FOH online | Cat5 Digital Snake Stage Boxes

If physical space is the only reason for needing CatX, then don't rule out MADI based options running on a piece of coax...


----------



## museav (Jul 22, 2013)

There are numerous options for a digital snake with A/D and D/A at both ends, for example you could use a Behringer S16 and ADA8000/8200 on both ends for a 16 channel bi-directional snake or any of the option Chris noted as well as those from Whirlwind, Biamp, Rane, Digigram and others. A critical detail is whether you really mean "Ethernet" or simply some form of multichannel digital audio run on UTP/STP cable. Cobranet, AES50, ANet, EtherSound, RockNet, etc. used in many digital audio snake products are multichannel digital audio formats that use CAT cable and in some cases are even compatible with network switches, however they are not actual Ethernet transport as are Dante and AVB. Your options will be much more limited is you want to use actual Ethernet audio transport.


----------



## themuzicman (Jul 23, 2013)

My first choice here would be Riedel's Rocknet. Their gear is built sturdy, you can build it 8 channels at a time, and it is built to last. The only big disclaimer I have here is that their tech support is kind of weak. They are based in Germany so it takes a little bit to get them on the line. Windows based editor.

Aviom Pro16 is a pretty robust product. Never done anything more than play with the system in my free time when I've had one around, it's pretty nice. Never road-tested it though so I can't speak to real world applications. Windows based editor. 

I've used Roland's digital snakes before - all using their Reac product line. It gets the job done, but I felt for the price they charged there are better options out there. The preamps were a bit harsh and the control you have over them is kind of hard to use. 

There was a suggestion above for the Yamaha RIO boxes. They introduced their 8 channel rack mount units a few months back, so you can build up in groups of 8, and it is all based on Dante so you can use the resources on audinate.com to get your system up and running. You may also be able to pick up some older ethersound stage boxes now that they are being phased out.


----------

